# God says, "There is more that I require of thee".  Will you say "Yes"?



## EbonyEyes (May 26, 2008)

My Family in Christ,

When you think of the word *worship*, what comes to mind?  Some may immediately think of a slow gospel song where hands are lifted up to the sky.  I believe that is a part of worship.  But for me, worship is totally dedicating every moment of my life to my God and my King.  Worship is reverential awe of my Heavenly Father.  Worship is praise.  Worship is sacrifice.  Worship is service.  Worship is obeying the commands of God no matter what.  Worship is putting my love for the Lord into action every day.

Many of you have mentioned the song by Shekinah Glory Ministries called "Yes".  Forgive me for not immediately going to listen to this song after reading how this song has blessed you!

While listening to Israel and New Breed's "Alpha and Omega", I stumbled upon a video to "Yes".  My God - tears filled my eyes.  God was actually speaking to me as the song was playing, "My child.  I see your pain.  I see your struggle.  But know that I have pre-destined you for greatness.  There is more that I require of you.  Will you say "Yes" to me no matter what comes?  Will you say "Yes" to me no matter what goes?  If you say "Yes", I will lead you every step of the way.  You will never be left by me.  I love you..."

My desire is that while you are listening to this song, you will find yourself at the feet of your Savior while He speaks words of love and encouragement to your ear.  And my prayer is that with your whole heart, with your whole soul, and with your whole mind, you will say "Yes Lord.  I will do what you want me to do.  I will say what you want me to say.  I will go where you want me to go.  Come what may."

Shekinah Glory Ministries - "Yes" - Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3N9gxqwGxQ

Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OrCVQx80a0

Whatever heartache you may be feeling right now, know that God has not left your side and He never will.  He will strengthen you to continue to do His Holy Will.

May every blessing that God has specifically designed for you come to pass in Jesus' name.


----------



## PaperClip (May 26, 2008)

Worship is really about SUBMISSION.... that's what I get out of Shekinah Glory's beautiful song "Yes".


----------



## All_Me (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Girl! I love this song! I love this CD! Just keep listening to the voice of God. He will continue to shower you with wisdom and understanding through obedience.


----------



## kweenameena (May 27, 2008)

Your post was beautiful and inspiring EbonyEyes.

Thank you.


----------



## plainj (May 27, 2008)

I agree. Inspirational and moving. Thank you EE.


----------



## klb120475 (May 29, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> My Family in Christ,
> 
> When you think of the word worship, what comes to mind? Some may immediately think of a slow gospel song where hands are lifted up to the sky. I believe that is a part of worship. But for me, *worship is totally dedicating every moment of my life to my God and my King. Worship is reverential awe of my Heavenly Father. Worship is praise. Worship is sacrifice. Worship is service. Worship is obeying the commands of God no matter what. Worship is putting my love for the Lord into action every day.*
> 
> ...


 


RelaxerRehab said:


> *Worship is really about SUBMISSION*.... that's what I get out of Shekinah Glory's beautiful song "Yes".


 
So true! And the intimacy is beyond explanation!

I luv Shekinah Glory....that song takes me in everytime. Oh how I luv you Lawd!!!!


----------



## chayil0427 (Jul 6, 2008)

oooooooooooh muh goodness....i heard this on the radio this afternoon and it was just the most beeeeeeeeeeeeautiful thing. i googled the lyrics and this popped up...my gals on LHCF always got it!

Chile Imma have to get up outta this computer lab...I still got left over shout from this morning and this aint helping HALLELUJAH!!!!

PRAISE THE LORD!!!

Chayil


----------



## SoUKnoMe (Jul 6, 2008)

I love this song and your post was beautiful OP.


----------



## Pam Pam (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay.  Before I read this thread, I just want to say that this is my best and oldest friend and also my baby's godmother who wrote/sings this song.  She is also the minister of music at my church.  *I get so touched when I see people affected by her ministry.*  I must send her this link.

Okay, going back to read the post.  To God be the glory!!!


----------



## Pam Pam (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with all of you.  God really used her with this song.  I think about the lyrics..If I told you what I really need...would your spirit still say Yes?  That question is so profound to me.  

To God be the glory!!!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so glad to see that this song has affected so many of you.  I also recommend that you purchase Shekinah Glory Ministries' "Live" CD and DVD.  Talk about high praise and deep worship!!! I love you all and God bless you.  



Pam Pam said:


> Okay.  Before I read this thread, I just want to say that this is my best and oldest friend and also my baby's godmother who wrote/sings this song.  She is also the minister of music at my church.  *I get so touched when I see people affected by her ministry.*  I must send her this link.
> 
> Okay, going back to read the post.  To God be the glory!!!



Wow!  That's amazing!  Please tell Minister Valencia Lacy that her ministry is touching lives in a major way and I love her!

It's funny...when I first heard this song, I told my mom something like "Those words to 'Yes' were given to the songwriter directly from God and that lady was meant to sing this song."  How awesome is it that God charged Minister Lacy to both write these words down and sing them!

Praise the Lord!


----------



## touting (Aug 3, 2008)

Check out how God used these young girls:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN2ADdz1UG4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWjzmFkEuls&feature=related


----------

